# Cuál es la diferencia entre estas cajas acústicas?



## Jimmyisthebest (Sep 21, 2009)

Holaa estoy ahora mirando en comprarme para el coche un equipo, pero quiero saber internamente la diferencia que hay entre los tipos estos...






Ya lei algo sobre los "compartimentos" que tenian los woofer pero no me acuerdo de nada, a ver que me decis


----------



## temperamen (Abr 11, 2011)

amigo si lo que buscas es hacer suban tu carro te recomiendo que usen el de abajo ya que he visto como trabajan esos tipos de bajos 100% recomendable no olvides que la planta tiene mucho que ver


----------

